# Lee Valley Auto Tires!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

YEP! Not only do they now carry* "Festool"* They're in the Automotive Business also! *.....Well …. Sort of.*

I get their regular* e-Mail Flyer* and the latest one has a "Special" on a *Wall Mount Tire Holder for $39.00!!* Seems like a Good Deal to me! I just picked up A* Caddy CTS Sport *with all the "Hot Stuff" on it. Snow Tires will be a "Must Have".










If you go to their Site to have a look.* DO NOT go to their "Gifts Page" !! As I did….. UH OH!! I'm in trouble now!! *
Can't make up my Mind! The* 24 inch high Crane *for $28.50 and/or the *Tractor* for $34.50 with* "Automotive Steering," "4 Speed Transmission with Shifter" *and NO Batteries! It's Wind Up!'










Now THIS is a* "Must Have". A "Boat Kit" $29.50 Each.* A model of the* Santa Maria *and one of the* Cutty Sark!! *23" Long and 22" High! *That ain't to Shabby of a Size! HUH?? Problem is they come Loosely Packed in "Something Or Other", ROUGH wood to start, Stands are Extra!! Look Good Though EH??*









*OKAY! OKAY! So I Lied!! You get BOTH of them for $29.50! They come Seperately Packaged! Wood is Next To Completely Finished! Sandpaper and ALL necessary Rigging! Stands are Included! Happy Now! ..LOL…*

Just because of that I'm* NOT *going to tell you about the* Collector Edition Slinky * at $7.50, made by the *Original Manufacturer in Holidaysburg Pennsylvania*










You know ….*Slinkys are a Lot Like People. NO FUN at all, until you Push Them Down The Stairs*.

*OWWWWW!!* Rick! What You Said!! ....Oh, go away I'm the one typing all this!!

You'll have to excuse me Guys & Gals …... I suffer from CDO. It's Something like OCD but in Alphabetical Order*...LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!!*

I'm gone!! Kiddys <<<<<<wwaaaayyyy>>>>>>* ;-}*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

HA!! Here I thought I'd be the only "Ding Dong" yet to go to Bed, typing stuff on LJ's at 4:40 AM!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'sssssssssssssssss

Later Buddy!

PS: Nice that you agree …but with what?????


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the slinky would be neat with wood ends fitted to to in. Then the grand kids could run it down the stairs and it would bang every time it jumped to the next step. Boy would I be popular when I left!!!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

And you've only scratched the surface of their dare I say, Neman Marcus offerings

;-}


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim: YEP! YOUR Chidren would be pleased for sure!! BUT! The Grand Children would be HAPPY and that's what "Grampas" are for!!! Spoil them Grampa! (Good Idea by the way!!)

Glen: I see you've also been "Hangin' Around" there also. Some oif the stufff on there is just "Irressistible"!! I bought the "Engineers Compass". BEAUTY!! Now all I have to do is get Lost in the woods so I can use it ..LOL… Also a "Few" other items.

One of them was a set of 4 Various size scissors (China) $14.95. I threw away my "Regular Scissors"!! These will cut next to anything, stay Sharp, easily sharpened which I HAVEN'T done yet even after 4 YEARS of constant use!

Link: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=10215&cat=1,51220,51222,10215

Apparently they make them now the same way they did 300 YEARS AGO!!

Well it appears this Posting Laid a Big Egg! Even with 116 Views. Thought I'd try and Lighten things up a bit from all the "Political BS" that appears to have almost taken over "Non Shop Talk" and GET BACK to a Little FUN. As it use to be.

Oh well. Thanks for your Comments guys!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've always wondered about those scissors. Now I know! Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bertha:

If I brought a SMILE to your Face … THAT makes Me Happy!!

Thanks for your Comment. It is VERY Meaningfull!!

Regards: Rick

PS: Just had a look at your www Site. VERY NICE!! Those "Refurbs" ar all works of art! GOOD STUFF!!


----------



## hafassartist (Nov 12, 2011)

Garrett Wade tools went the same way, they give up selling fine woodworking tools to selling expinsive gadgets.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Lee Valley is NOT going the way of Garrett Wade I can assure you! *

At this time of year they always put out Christmas Items.

ALL of their Usual Top Of The Line Tools are still available and they add to them continuosly. They also just took on "Festool" as there only Power Tool Line.

Been here Four Days now I see. Welcome to LumberJocks!!!


----------

